
As If I Didn't Spent Enough Time on College - qnkxsovc
https://qnkxsovc.github.io/2018/01/30/As-If-I-Didn%27t-Spend-Enough-Time-on-College.html
======
qnkxsovc
I'm a senior in high school, and after applying to college I did some analysis
on my essays to identify which prompts are really important, and what colleges
want to hear. This post describes the methods and results of the investigation
- I would love to hear suggestions on other ways to analyze the data, or other
conclusions that could be made.

------
dozzie
> As If I Didn't Spent Enough Time on College

Given the grammar, no, you haven't spent enough time on college.

~~~
qnkxsovc
Got me

